# *** super newbie alert! * 7 FOTD's! ***



## kitten (Mar 26, 2008)

**** hey everyone! thanks for your amazing and encouraging replies! since i unwittingly broke the rules, and since too many people had questions that i couldn't reply to individually, i have listed what i used for every look! ****

this is only my 2nd time posting actual pics of myself on this forum, so please be kind with the comments!
i'm not 100% pro with the makeup yet, so constructive criticism is very welcomed and appreciated.

*FACE// WHAT I USED FOR PRETTY MUCH EVERY LOOK UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED:*
- marcelle tinted moisturizer in luminous beige
- bare escentuals mineral foundation in medium and medium beige (mixed together)
- desert rose matte by mac (some looks, will specify which) - blush
- harmony matte by mac ("") - blush
- laguna by nars - bronzer/blush
- blend 'n' glow by bonne bell to highlight cheekbones and sometimes as a highlighter on the eye (looks very pretty)
& _on the eyes..._
- urban decay primer potion
- haute chocolat e/s by annabelle to define brows (yes, i don't have a real brow shaping kit...i need one!)
- rimmel lash maxx mascara in extreme black

1. *opposites attract - red and purple:*


*EYES*
- rimmel e/s in moonstone (to highlight)
- loreal h.i.p. e/s in rascal (the pink side)
- mac e/s in naked lunch (as a base, and on the inner corner of eye)
- mac e/s in coppering on the lower lashline
- anna sui e/s (the red one, which has no name. but its fantastic and smells like roses)
- annabelle haute chocolat (the darkest shade of the trio) in the very outer corner of the lower lashline
- almay intense i-color liquid liner in purple amethyst

*LIPS*
- mac l/s in 2N
- victoria's secret beauty rush l/g in butterscotcha







(that's my "i'm not so sure if this is working" face).











2. *"more than a teal-ing":* <--- corny, i know.


*EYES*
- naked lunch as a base and highlighter
- haute chocolat, all colours
- trax velvet
- loreal h.i.p. color truth cream eyeliner in teal
- makeup for ever black waterproof eyeliner, over the teal liner (right on top, to make a crazy cat eye!)

*LIPS*
- victoria's secret beauty rush l/b in nilla fudge






(ignore the stupid look and stupid pose, this was the only good portrait shot of the makeup).











3. *valentine's day:*


*EYES*
- naked lunch as base
- bonne belle blend 'n' glow as a highlight
- coppering
- urban decay in some sort of gold (name sticker fell off a long time ago)
- mufe black waterproof eyeliner

*LIPS*
- annabelle lip liner in cherry
- rimmel l/s in red hot, mixed on my hand with marykay nourishine l/g in melon sorbet (to tone down the red rimmel l/s)

*FACE*
- desert rose blush 
















4. *the* *brown smokey-eye:* <--- one of my favourite looks.

*EYES*
- naked lunch as base
- bonne bell blend 'n' glow as highlight
- rimmel soft kohl eye pencil in jet black
- annabelle haute chocolat (darkest shade)
- nameless annabelle matte black e/s (similar to carbon by mac)

*LIPS*
- 2N l/s by mac
- marykay melon sorbet l/g






peace and respect. respect me even if my makeup skills aren't as amazing as any of yours!






5. *tropical bird:*


*EYES*
- some trio i made at mac, do not remember the colour names, sorry! but it is a very pale beige e/s that i use as a base when i don't want shimmery e/s
- mufe #2 (yellow)
- mufe #18 (orange)
- mufe waterproof eyeliner 
- freshwater e/s by mac, on the lower last line
- cg smoothers eyeliner in sterling sage underneath the freshwater
- rimmel eye pencil in jet black on inner waterline

*LIPS*
- 2N l/s
- mk l/g in melon sorbet

*FACE*
- nars by laguna, alone






you can't see most of the colour, but i like the heavy line of blue eyeliner i used.





(i have naturally bushy brows because i take after my dad, so there are some spares. they are really hard to pluck. i'm considering bleaching them, they are really distracting from the look).





(ignore the almost cross-eyed appearance of this picture, it was taken at an angle to showcase the purty colours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

6. *50's pin-up casual:*


*EYES*
- as listed above, mac e/s that i can't name, as base and under brow
- haute chocolat (for the taupy part), and a little bit on lower lash line
- mufe waterproof eyeliner

*LIPS*
- rimmel l/s in red hot blended with mk melon sorbet l/g
- annabelle lipliner in cherry

*FACE*
- a little bit of desert rose blush






i thought the rose would fit in with the look.










and finally, here's a hug to everyone that read my post! hope you enjoyed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-- lots of love! <3

_>>bonus:_
7. *the-i-had-to-include-this-one-because-i'm-an-idiot-who-can't-change-her-title retro look, a.k.a. an ancient picture of a makeup look that i did:*


*EYES*
- contrast e/s by mac
- too faced e/s in lucky (dark green)
- urban decay e/s (golden shade)
- rimmel eye pencil in jet black on waterline
- loreal illumination loose eye colour in "highlights" as, you guessed it, a highlight.






i apologize for the picture's crappy quality, but i had to use something! i am contemplating trying to re-create this look sometime soon. i love the colours. very peacock-ish.


----------



## Kim. (Mar 26, 2008)

They look great. What did you use for looks 1, 2 &5 ?


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

you're really good at putting your eyeliner spot on... niiice! i really enjoy the orange and yellow one...what products did you use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) hugs 2 you too lol


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Mar 26, 2008)

You are super gorgeous girl!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 26, 2008)

You are adorable!  I think you need to add what you used otherwise it will be moved (I Believe).  I love the Tropical look, so sexy!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 26, 2008)

Great looks! Your skin looks great and the eye makeup is creative! Look forward to seeing more of your FOTDs!

You should try to list some of the products used or this will be moved to another forum...


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 26, 2008)

I really really like look 5.
Hardly a newbie! [Unless you're naturally skilled] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow you're beautiful and I love all the looks. Gorgeous


----------



## .k. (Mar 26, 2008)

very cool! please tell us what u used!
also i look forward to tutorials from you!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 26, 2008)

Love all of the looks!!!  Great job!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Mar 26, 2008)

cute stuff


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

4 & 6 are my favorite!  I want to play with browns now =)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 26, 2008)

You are so gorgeous and your makeup looks great!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have to do tuts! Please?????????????


----------



## iSHi (Mar 26, 2008)

Very pretty and you do your liner perfectly!


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, So I liked pretty much all of those lol. Great job!


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful looks!  what did you use for your brown smokey look?


----------



## milamonster (Mar 26, 2008)

these loooks are all so cute
i love your eyes
and you do great with the liner


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Mar 26, 2008)

did you say newbie?..wow..these fotds shout hustler!


----------



## xlakatex (Mar 26, 2008)

do u happen to remember what you used for ur lips in the first pic?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow... amazing! Love 'em all!
PS. List what you used, it's gonna be helpful for us and moderators are not going to move it to "cheese" section


----------



## briiisa (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow you are so talented, love the looks, I think my fav is the smokey brown too, it makes your eyes really pop, awesome.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow all of your looks are gorgeous! I'm looking forward to seeing more of your looks in the future


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2008)

As per FOTD forum rules, you must post the products you used, otherwise the thread will be moved to the Say Cheese forum.

Please familiarize yourself with the FOTD Guidelines here: link


----------



## Baby Mac (Mar 26, 2008)

You look great... do you wear a self tanner at all? Or is your skin naturally that lovley colour?
Im trying to get my skin a similar shade...as your first pic...or is it bronzer?


----------



## frocher (Mar 26, 2008)

You look gorgeous, I love you in red lips.


----------



## Jot (Mar 26, 2008)

wow these are great. your liner skills are amazing x


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 26, 2008)

fab looks 
Hope to see you post in the main FOTD forum more


----------



## Penn (Mar 26, 2008)

You are so gorgeous!! I love all of the looks


----------



## kitten (Mar 26, 2008)

hey everyone! go check out my original post, i included a list of stuff that i used.
sorry i didn't do this to begin with :/
i honestly didn't think this post would get any attention!
if you have any addition questions, feel free to pm me! i don't bite...HARD!

and p.s. moderators, i am soo sorry. can you please move this back to the fotd board?


----------



## Flammable (Mar 26, 2008)

like 'em all


----------



## kitten (Mar 31, 2008)

bumped to thank mods for putting this back on the fotd board


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 31, 2008)

omg ur so not a noob at this...u do ur make up better than me and i've been trying to perfect it for months now...(sad)

i still dont dare wear colors like those...stickin to newtrals for now 

GREAT LOOKS BTW...you look adorable...


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 31, 2008)

all looks are amazing! i esp love the tropical eyes and the first one. you have great skills and one of the feww people that can pull off red e/s


----------



## vcanady (Mar 31, 2008)

your SOOOO pretty! you definitely look like you belong behind a MAC counter!


----------



## almmaaa (Mar 31, 2008)

Lovely looks you should do some tutorials I love how pigmented the mufe eyeshadows are wow do they last long thruout the day??


----------



## nunu (Mar 31, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## clamster (Mar 31, 2008)

All of these are awesome!! I think you should do tutorials


----------



## pinkstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, you're gorgeous!
I love the Anna Sui eyeshadow in the first pic!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, You are Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your style.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic looks!!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 1, 2008)

pretty looks!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 1, 2008)

very pretty combos!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous looks, you have serious talent!!


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 3, 2008)

All the looks are smashing..I especially loved the red one!


----------



## midget (Apr 3, 2008)

I love all your looks! keep the fotds coming


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

My faves are 3,4,5 but they are all fantastic.


----------



## karrieleigh (Apr 3, 2008)

every look is awesome, they all transform you completely. and for the record, you have mad makeup skills. great post.


----------



## Fee (Jun 18, 2008)

I love all of them!!!
<333


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 18, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## bubbette12 (Jun 18, 2008)

beautiful looks


----------



## n_c (Jun 18, 2008)

U are too cute, my fav #4...can wait to see more from you


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2008)

very pretty!!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 18, 2008)

You're so cute!! Loved your looks!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 18, 2008)

They are all so good. You're makeup skills are far better than most .... You have to realize the people on specktra are make up fanatics and professionals !


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jun 19, 2008)

Love love looove all the looks! Welcome to specktra girl, you so totally belong here!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2008)

pretty looks


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 19, 2008)

cute! love the bright colors u play with!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 19, 2008)

Love them all! and ur really pretty


----------



## macfanatic01 (Jun 19, 2008)

i like them all


----------



## majacat (Jun 19, 2008)

lovely... i really liked the last one.


----------



## majo0511 (Jun 19, 2008)

Estoy facinada con estas fotos, tu cara es realmente hermosa y conjugas muy bien los colores. Realmente felicitaciones!!!!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 19, 2008)

No matter if your makeup is natural or popping, every look is beautiful!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Jun 20, 2008)

Aww, you are cute as a button, I just wanna pinch your cheeks!  Great FOTDs!!  You're up to par with everyone else here, don't worry!


----------



## zerin (Jun 20, 2008)

aww so many pretty looks!!! u r so not a newbie! lol


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 20, 2008)

all the looks are so pretty and you're so good at eyeliner. lol. i can't ever get mine to wing out properly. lol. 

i love love love the last look!! absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## CSteen85 (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't get over how different you look in every single picture!

Your skills are awesome!

Keep 'em coming


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 21, 2008)

heyy..you're not a NEWBIE... you know what you're doing...hahaha.
i lovee the 2 red lips looks!!!

and does the BE make you skin oily? i tried it when it frist came out, yeah it helped my skin stay healthy...but half way thru the day i would remove it and reapply because my skin got shiny!! even with using the mineral viel!!???


----------



## zsooooofi (Jun 22, 2008)

i love the orange-blue look!!!!!!!!!!!!
absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing mu! Number 5 is my favorite


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 22, 2008)

oh Snap!  I love your style!

Where did you get your shirt in the 3rd FOTD????

I have to know!!... the shirt is so hott!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 22, 2008)

I dont think your a newb at all. I love all of them, especially the lips in some of them. I would think about extending the tail end of your eyebrows and or like thickening the rest a little. try it and if you dont like it forget what i said haha. but yeah i love the hair as well.


----------

